
Terrorist attack in France - harperlee
http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-36799172
======
kyriakos
The problem with this attack is that no sophisticated preparations were done,
no weapons were needed, just a fanatic driving a truck and yet so many people
died.

This makes things harder for counter terrorism. If terrorists operate
independently and don't require special training (piloting a plane) or
resources (e.g. explosives) how do you stop them before they attack?

~~~
brador
Education + Decrease in Wealth Inequality + Better Mental Health Care is an
answer.

Everyone likes to paint bad guys as monsters, but they all started as little
baby human beings just like the rest of us. Then something went wrong.

Lets fix those things that go wrong piece by piece and make this world a
better place for everyone.

~~~
vixen99
I am not convinced that your (possible) answer is compatible with "We are at
war and I am a soldier - now you too will taste the reality of this
situation." \- Mohammad Sidique Khan (7/7 Bomber)?

Apparently he was "a quiet, studious boy who was never in trouble but was
sometimes bullied. Friends from his teenage years recall a highly Westernised
young man who insisted on being called "Sid". After school, he worked in low-
level government clerical jobs before leaving to study for a degree in
business studies at Leeds Metropolitan University. "

Sadly your and my 'fix' is unlikely to be a fix for everybody. The 'fix
solution' makes a very large assumption about shared values across the world.

~~~
brador
Every group has crazies and outliers, we can minimze their damage but they
will always exist. Just because he made a statement doesn't mean it applies to
anyone more than him.

From his description it is likely he was suffering from depression. He found a
hook and tried to get out of the spiral by joining something he felt gave his
life meaning and friendship. Just like someone joining AA, just like someone
joining a local church or synagogue group. Sometimes people are desperate to
just be with and around other people and they'll take what they can get.

With better mental health resources he would hopefully have been helped before
he got to that state.

Remember, no monsters, just people.

------
homingbrain
It's disturbing that in the age when we can manipulate atoms, we still cannot
do anything about religious fanaticism, and about religion itself for that
matter.

One might think that mankind is just a bunch of stupid monkeys that happen to
be very good with tools.

~~~
barking
This has more to do with tribalism than religion imo. Religion is just another
way of belonging to a tribe.

~~~
tluyben2
I would like to see if religion would not exist (so no heaven, no elaborate
scripture, no virgins, no caliphate) if they would've picked another 'tribe'
with such vigor and disinterest in their own and other lives.

(Following huuu here; we don't know if it was ISIS or another group yet)

~~~
Tomte
Hutu and Tutsi in Rwanda? Whites and Blacks a few decades ago in the USA?
Aryans and Jews in Germany a few decades ago?

~~~
tluyben2
You can find plenty of references to Hitler and some of his henchmen thinking
they're doing the will of god;
[http://jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/v16-n10/01](http://jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/v16-n10/01)

Nor would I describe that as terrorism; the nazi's were the elected party.

~~~
Tomte
Claiming something and believing in something are two different things.

Of course, "tribes" have always painted their fight against the other tribe as
God-approved. That doesn't mean that God actually plays a role.

~~~
tluyben2
But I was not claiming that; if you take away religion, at least you don't
have god on your side. That is what i'm saying.

------
TimCinel
Pretty soon attacks like these (Religiously-motivated muslim terrorists
killing large numbers of innocent people) will be happening every week or even
every day, I fear.

~~~
vkazanov
They DO happen every week in the Middle East, I am afraid.

------
huuu
I think it's sad that everybody is already jumping into conclusions. The same
happened with the missing flight MS804. Everybody was shouting 'IS attack' but
we still don't know.

This is dangerous because it troubles our thinking.

~~~
collyw
It's not that surprising, as there does seem to be a pattern with these type
of attacks.

------
fagnerbrack
If he had taken some time to build bombs at least he could have been caught.
Now any nutjob will get a fucking truck and run over some crowd and nobody
will be able to catch them.

Oh boy… What a world…

------
vmateixeira
Next step: increase military and security budget.

~~~
grp
It's paradoxical.

 _Normally_ when someone failed in a company, it is fired. When a company
failed in a market, it bankrupt.

In this sector (maybe it's the state level): more budget.

They would have done better to invest in the future of those stupid guys.

Sad.

